# Hello from Alvin, TX



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!  
There are plenty of people in TX on this forum, & all over the world.  Have fun posting!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!
Nice to meet you, you will meet alot of GREAT people on here


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

I am not from TX however I do want to welcome you ;-). A very warm welcome to the forum.
Hope you enjoy your stay


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

not a texan...(been there once)

anyways, welcome to the forum!


----------



## TXHorseLaw (Nov 20, 2008)

Where's Alvin? We're not far from the Hwy 377 horse corridor north of Dallas. Are you close ... north Texas at all?


----------

